# Fastening cedar shakes to concrete block??



## freeclimbmtb (Aug 4, 2012)

This one might show it a little bit better.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Your father is correct with the strapping. I'd use 1" staples shooting them at a slight angle. Also, keep the siding at least 6" above grade.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

You don't want any wood within 6-8 " of the ground.Other than that strapping would work but a ramset will split the hell out of your shingles.


----------



## freeclimbmtb (Aug 4, 2012)

Haha. Yes the Ramsey would do a number on the shingles. I was planning on using the ramset just to stick the strapping to the block, then stapling the shingles. Anyone have a go to source for less than 10,000 SS 1" staples? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

freeclimbmtb said:


> Anyone have a go to source for less than 10,000 SS 1" staples?


https://www.manasquanfasteners.com/staples_N


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

Get some shorter nails or cut them.


----------



## freeclimbmtb (Aug 4, 2012)

My father did bring up another point, since I'm not face nailing the singles and they will be painted, I could probably get away with galvanized fasteners in stead of SS...which would certainly make finding them in shorter lengths a lot easier. 

Also, since those other pictures were taken, I have finished a hardscaping project so finishing the bottom edge is again a question. I will probably trim the bottom of the wall with a piece of 1" cedar decking ripped to width so it ends about an inch above the patio and up to the bottom of the door frame all along that wall. Then bring the shingles down to the top of that strip with a piece of drip edge. (The patio slopes away from the house and that wall is sheltered by by the second floor that cantilevers out about 24" over it, and then the roof has about another 24" of overhang...)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I like the new patio!


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

Unless its a major headache to get them, I would stick with the SS fasteners. Rust stains after some years would be far more inconvenient.


----------



## freeclimbmtb (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, the reason he suggested it was because he has dark stained cedar shingles on his house for the last 20 or so years and he used galvanized ring shank nails...no signs of rust or staining.. 

It's more the shorter length that I'm finding hard to find in SS.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

